# Best steel frame compact 9mm?



## bot (Oct 14, 2006)

I want a compact steel framed 9mm. Don't really see many except by Smith & Wesson. Im talking around a 3 inch barrel. What is your favs and opinions?
Thanks:smt068


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.kahr.com/


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I'm not a fan of the Kahr or S&W brand, but I have owned S&W auto's in the past and they have more of a solid feel than the Kahr. I just held a 9mm Kahr at the range today and they are compact. When dry fired, the trigger was very smooth. Actually, smoother than any small auto I've fired or owned. Priced a little high for a small concealed carry auto I thought. I doubt Kahr's customer service can match S&W. Hopefully, Kahr owners can address that issue. The smaller 9mm Sig P239 might be slightly larger than you want.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know of many Smith 9mm pistols that are steel framed. They're aluminum alloy last time I checked. I recommend the 39 series if you're looking for a compact metal frame 9mm pistol.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For a compact nine with a steel frame, not many choices out there. How about an H&K P7 or P7M8?


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

What? Did I hear HK P7? I'm awake now.
That would be my pick.

I can't think of many compact steel frame 9mms either.
The only steel frame S&Ws were full size (I think), like the 539 and 559, which aren't exactly common. 
The S&W 3913 is nice (had a couple) but they have aluminum alloy frames. Nothing wrong with alum alloy frames, but since steel was specified, I guess it's out.

The Kahr K9 and MK9 have steel frames. 
I had an MK9, but would advise one to get a model with the standard length (for Kahr) barrel, like the K9 or one of the Coverts (short grip, standard barrel). Reason: My MK9's slide would stop just before closed sometimes. The recoil spring on those is a dual spring arrangement, similar to Seecamps, with one spring inside the other. The thing is they both didn't exert force throughout the slide's travel. One would quit just before closed- about where mine would hang up. You could feel the force drop off when operating the slide manually. I've hand-cycled others in the gunshop, and they all felt the same way. 
I've heard they've corrected this, but I don't know.
I liked the design, and gave the another shot, but went with a Covert that has the standard barrel length. It's been just fine, and rides in my front pocket .

The only other steelframed compact 9mm I can think of is the HK P7. Great gun, I think. Most people either love them or hate them. They are expensive, but used ones can sometimes be found for $800-1000- about what some "premium" 1911s run. 
When I don't feel I can conceal a 1911 or HiPower well enough, I switch to my HK P7. 

What about the Rohrbaugh? I don't know what their frames are made of. Anyone?

If, by chance, you meant "not plastic" instead of "steel", then that opens things up some. That brings the S&Ws back. I like the 3913, but the CS9 is a little smaller. I never had one, though, so can't say more.

The Sig P239 is another likely candidate. I had one, and liked it a lot. It had the best trigger of any Sig I've had. The Sig P225 was similar in size, but has a grip that many think is shaped better than anything. I like the P239's grip shape better, but am evidently in the minority there.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

You might look at the CZ 75 Compact - it has a steel frame.

The Sig 239 and 225 are alloy, not steel, and the 225 is now discontinued in this country. 

I have an all-steel Kahr MK9 and it is an excellent gun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> For a compact nine with a steel frame, not many choices out there. How about an H&K P7 or P7M8?


Just got my P7M8. Don't think I could live with anything else now. :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I looked at a Kahr 9mm today. the slide release was so tuff I had to use my other hand to release it. I also looked at a Bersa 380, nice! Just don't like an external saftey.


----------



## bot (Oct 14, 2006)

*Thanks now Im all giddy with googly eyes.*

You know how it is when you are going out to be a new gun. Thanks for the replies they were a big help.:smt067


----------

